# Lead Fishing Sinkers as Ammo



## Tman NZ (Feb 3, 2013)

So I have browsed all my local hunting stores and the only slingshot ammo I can pick up is plastic crap. Steel balls are available but are rare and only come in about 6mm to 7mm size and I'd like 8mm. I don't want to ship in from overseas but yeah.

Fishing Sinkers are the most readily available ammo I can get (other then marbles which I use for target practice). Are Fishing Sinkers effective? Has this been discussed before, please send me links and tips on this. Thanks!

Tman


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Fishing sinkers should be fine, depending on their weight. You want something in the range of about 100-150 grains (.23-.34 oz, 6.5-9.7 grams), depending on the bands you are using and what you are hunting.

If you can score some scrap lead, you can easily cast your own hunting slugs:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13778-cast-hunting-ammo-with-simple-wooden-mold/

Hex nuts work fine, as do cut-offs from rebar or iron rod.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tman NZ (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks Charles, I'll be making one of those molds! Perfect, I like the cylinder advantages as well.


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

My friend Andy uses slip sinkers that he molds with out the wire through them. His are heavy, close to half an ounce. He shoots 1 1/2" to 1 1/8" tapered TBG and it folds a squirrel up with any body shot. One bad rig.


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

ive killed plenty of squirrels groundhogs with half ounce waits.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

fishing sinkers are damn effective, given the right weight and range...


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

You can probably find lead balls by asking for 0, 00 or 000 buck shot at hunting suppliers. They may only have smaller sizes in stock, but they can order the bigger sizes.

From what I've seen, steel balls from bearing suppliers here are outrageously priced, so I have bought all mine from overseas.

I got my scrap lead from a metal recycling depot and it cost $2.50 a kg, which is the going rate for resellers.


----------

